# Kuat Sherpa 2.0 Wheelbase Issues



## lietuvni (Jan 30, 2016)

So I'd get the NV 2.0, but I'd have less than an inch (3/8ths to be exact) between my bumper and NV when it's folded up. Damn you hitch mounting locations! :madman:

Anyway, the Sherpa 2.0 says it will fit bikes with up to a 47" wheel base. My bike has a 48" wheelbase. Has anyone experienced any issues fitting longer bikes on the Sherpa racks?


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

lietuvni said:


> So I'd get the NV 2.0, but I'd have less than an inch (3/8ths to be exact) between my bumper and NV when it's folded up. Damn you hitch mounting locations! :madman:
> 
> Anyway, the Sherpa 2.0 says it will fit bikes with up to a 47" wheel base. My bike has a 48" wheelbase. Has anyone experienced any issues fitting longer bikes on the Sherpa racks?


My Yeti and Pivot both have wheelbases over 48" and they fit great on our Sherpa.


----------



## taraintaos (Nov 24, 2012)

Did you get the Sherpa? I called Kuat yesterday and they said a 48" wheelbase is pushing it for this rack, bikes won't sit well and it puts a lot of strain on the ratcheting straps. Curious what you ended up getting.


----------



## houst (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone else have any input on this wheelbase issue with the Sherpa 2.0?


----------



## K_GIANT_98 (Jun 13, 2016)

houst said:


> Anyone else have any input on this wheelbase issue with the Sherpa 2.0?


I'm building mine tommorow! ilyk


----------



## theLark (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyone have anymore info on this? I'm looking at a Sherpa for my Fathom with a 47.5 inch wheelbase. It's a used deal and I don't want to buy it if it's not going to work well. I'd test fit my bike, but it's a drive and I don't have the time to horse around with that.


----------



## RX93 (Apr 30, 2018)

My XL Knolly Endorphin has a wheelbase of 46.7" fits pretty nicely on my Sherpa 1.5..


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

lietuvni said:


> So I'd get the NV 2.0, but I'd have less than an inch (3/8ths to be exact) between my bumper and NV when it's folded up. Damn you hitch mounting locations! :madman:


So, the world finally ran out of hitch extenders?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Why to people give the title of Serpa 2.0 then say "I got the NV2.0" These are totally different racks? I have seen this in several threads. Yes, I know this is an older thread, but doing some research.


----------



## gangstamaxx (May 12, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> Why to people give the title of Serpa 2.0 then say "I got the NV2.0" These are totally different racks? I have seen this in several threads. Yes, I know this is an older thread, but doing some research.


Thanks for the revive. Dear Sherpa users, I am running large pivot Mach 5.5 and the wheelbase is no problem at 48+. However, the bike and rack sways, bounces, jiggles, whatever you want to call it, a lot. Is it normal to have this type of play?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I had a Sherpa and had none of the problems you describe. Do you have the 1.25" or 2" hitch? Mine was 2". My friend has a Thule with the 1.25" hitch and it rocks no matter how much you tighten it. 

Only other thing I can think of is if you slide the tongue too deep into the hitch the mechanism that tightens it to the hitch cant get a bite.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

gangstamaxx said:


> Thanks for the revive. Dear Sherpa users, I am running large pivot Mach 5.5 and the wheelbase is no problem at 48+. However, the bike and rack sways, bounces, jiggles, whatever you want to call it, a lot. Is it normal to have this type of play?


You should have zero play.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Digging this rack.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SLAYER2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a Kuat NV. My bike was 48" and fit maxed out. My new bike which will be built in a few days has a wheelbase of 49.25". So with the rear tire ratchet strap slammed to the max end, the front will be pretty forward in the cradle. I will attempt and see how it is, but I fear I may need a new rack. Nearly all, new generation longer-slacker bikes in large and XL now exceed 48" so kuat definitely needs to address this or make an extender or fix somehow. If I have to buy a new rack, it cannot be a kuat so they are potentially missing out on a lot of business. I will get the new Saris MTR or 1-up. I was going Saris, because I did not like the 1-up hitch lock/velcro strap set-up, but now that it has the slot and more normal hitch pin lock, I am looking at it again. A co-worker just ordered one, so I will wait to see it. The saris is a bit more, but it has integrated locks, nice hitch/lock setup, etc so may still go that way too.


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

SLAYER2015 said:


> I have a Kuat NV. My bike was 48" and fit maxed out. My new bike which will be built in a few days has a wheelbase of 49.25". So with the rear tire ratchet strap slammed to the max end, the front will be pretty forward in the cradle. I will attempt and see how it is, but I fear I may need a new rack. Nearly all, new generation longer-slacker bikes in large and XL now exceed 48" so kuat definitely needs to address this or make an extender or fix somehow. If I have to buy a new rack, it cannot be a kuat so they are potentially missing out on a lot of business. I will get the new Saris MTR or 1-up. I was going Saris, because I did not like the 1-up hitch lock/velcro strap set-up, but now that it has the slot and more normal hitch pin lock, I am looking at it again. A co-worker just ordered one, so I will wait to see it. The saris is a bit more, but it has integrated locks, nice hitch/lock setup, etc so may still go that way too.


I ride long wheelbase XLs and sold my Sherpa for the new Saris MTR, (very similar to the Oneup) so far I love it and it fits my biggest bikes no problem)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLAYER2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome. Did you buy direct from saris or elsewhere? Pay full price? Any qualms or criticisms? Robust and solid? Nice locks? Etc...? Any pics.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

Did you ever get your new longer bike to fit o. The Sherpa 2.0? I have a 48” bike and im debating if I should get a Sherpa 2.0 or something else. I like how light and compact the Sherpa is, but don’t want to buy it if it wont securely hold my bike safely. I’m only going to use it for longer trips that I can’t take my truck.


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a old Kuat. The bikes hang off the rear wheel end too far, and will eventually pull the front wheel out of the tray.
I use a old toe strap around the front wheel/tray to double secure it.
It’s not ideal, but it works well.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

I ended up getting a NV base 2.0 rack. I went to a local shop and was able to try both on my car. The Sherpa worked, but it made me nervous how high it attached to the rear whee making a lot of wheel hang off. It also did not center the bike very well so one tire hang out about 1 foot past the edge of the car. The NV holds the bike more secure and centers the bike very well. Overall very happy, only drawback was an extra 15 lbs of bike rack to move around.


----------



## yellow130 (Feb 20, 2021)

Jeremy05 said:


> Did you ever get your new longer bike to fit o. The Sherpa 2.0? I have a 48” bike and im debating if I should get a Sherpa 2.0 or something else. I like how light and compact the Sherpa is, but don’t want to buy it if it wont securely hold my bike safely. I’m only going to use it for longer trips that I can’t take my truck.


I saw you purchased an NV 2.0 instead of a Sherpa 2.0. Responding anyways, in case others have questions.

FWIW, I have a Sherpa 2.0 w/ 2" hitch. It fits a Specialized Epic w/ 29" wheels (Med - 46" wheelbase) without worries of losing the bike. Especially if you've got the rear wheel ratcheted down.

I once found that if you barely set the front tire yoke, and really pull hard from the rear of the bike - you will manage to get the front tire to creep back up the wheel well, but the rack does not allow the tire to scrape the ground.
In addition, you can ask Kuat for extra long velcro straps to hold the front tire down and it totally negates this issue. 

Nice things:

I've never managed to scrape the rack while negotiating driveways, (Compact SUV YMMV)
I took the rack on a trip to the mountains - the expanding ball bearing doesn't allow the rack to rattle or sway. 
It's super light and can be installed/removed quickly. 
There's a method to get a 20" and 24" kids bike on the rack - it's janky, and looks like crap. but they solved the initial problem 
Negative things:

it only holds 2 bikes
aside from the single 3/8" cable, it lacks additional locking points
2 bike tray racks block my tailgate from opening, or myself when reaching in to access items in trunk (not exactly Kuat's fault here)


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Even when you tilt the rack down the TG will not clear


----------

